# Vectron Protein?



## jhuttlll (Mar 12, 2009)

hey, I was just curious if anyone has tried or heard anything good about vectron protein, and if you really maintain your muscle mass while cutting, it almost sounds to good to be true. so if you have any comments that would be sweet.  

THANKS.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2009)

> *Prolibra 12.2™ Proprietary Blend*
> Prolibra® 290 (partially hydrolyzed whey protein isolate, whey mineral complex, lecithin), Sunflower Oil Blend (sunflower oil, corn syrup solids, sodium caseinate (a milk derivative), Mono- and Diglycerides, Dipotassium Phosphate.



I don't see what about this is superior than any other whey protein?


----------

